# Test and Equipoise cycle



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to run a 12 week cycle with the above and have a few options regarding which lab to choose.

I've been trying to get as much info as possible, but I'm still undecided on which to get, I've been looking at some of the mixes and also buying the meds seperately.

Options are;

Med Tech Solutions - Equitest - not much feedback found?

Lixus - would have to buy test and equipose seperate - possibly a bit costlier than others.

ROHM - looked at there tri-test400 and their equi - any good?

what do you guys think?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

you wanna run your eq for longer than 12 weeks if you can to get the best out of it more like 16 weeks for this cycle imo


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

is this your first cycle


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just ran test p and eq and really enjoyed it

I used Pro chem,

WC are not to be mentioned in this site pal, unless thats changed ??


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

Shyne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to run a 12 week cycle with the above and have a few options regarding which lab to choose.
> 
> ...


all the people i know used rohm, swear it rocks...dont know the other labs to be honest


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shyne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to run a 12 week cycle with the above and have a few options regarding which lab to choose.
> 
> ...


Delete the 3rd name !

Lixus to many bad reports

Med tech never used,

Rohm or prochem I would use 100%


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> i think rohm are the best choice they are veery good, also 12 weeks would be ok at 600mg/week of eq and 500mg/week of test e


eq is undeclynate ester so very long acting hence best to use for slightly longer also although it doesn't shut you down completley its best to run your test at higher dose than the eq as a rule of thumb, you will be shut down anyway from the test


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

darksider said:


> eq is undeclynate ester so very long acting hence best to use for slightly longer also although it doesn't shut you down completley its best to run your test at higher dose than the eq as a rule of thumb, you will be shut down anyway from the test


yes very true i made a mistake above becasue i was talking to some one else on another thread and have written wrong info on here


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

Bigdawg2k11 said:


> is this your first cycle


no mate. although not done a cycle for 8months. It's about my 6th.



CJ said:


> Just ran test p and eq and really enjoyed it
> 
> I used Pro chem,
> 
> WC are not to be mentioned in this site pal, unless thats changed ??


prop and equi is a funny combo when comparing esters. Was that to limit water retention?



maged said:


> all the people i know used rohm, swear it rocks...dont know the other labs to be honest


cheers mate.



don1 said:


> Delete the 3rd name !
> 
> Lixus to many bad reports
> 
> ...


done.

ok cheers pal.


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

darksider said:


> you wanna run your eq for longer than 12 weeks if you can to get the best out of it more like 16 weeks for this cycle imo


I'll see how the cycle is going at 12 weeks I think. Thanks for the info.



Empire Boy said:


> I have absolutely no experience with any of those ugs, but I've heard many lads rave about ROHM....I remember reading some real negative stuff about wildcat...they might be sorted now though... Sorry not to be of more help!


np mate. cheers.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

im running prochem tri test eq an winny atm and got to say im impressed!!


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

Trenzyme said:


> im running prochem tri test eq an winny atm and got to say im impressed!!


what doses you running mate? did you frontload? is winny for a kickstart?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ATM im on 400 tri test 600mg eq ew with 100mg winny ed for first 8 weeks , plan on running test and eq for 15+weeks , im about end off weeks 3 and gaining nicely the eq hunger is serious lol, my summer cutter is now a lean bulk/strength cycle , i normally run a load of test with tren and this is making a pleasant change


----------

